# Quick and Easy Fish Tacos (Q-view rich)



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

A couple weekends ago I made a trip down to Depoe Bay Oregon to go fishing on my Uncles Charter fishing boat, the Tacklebuster. Fishing has been really good and we caught a limit of LingCod and rockfish for a full crew.













4939354808_aab93bb522_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






A lingcod on the hook!













8597862738_9a46ae9e36_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






A couple fresh pieces of lingcod getting ready for the smoker. It is easiest to cook rockfish on foil, but it can be cooked right on the grill if your careful.













8597863370_ba40ede1e3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






Since I was using this as my seasoning cooking on foil was the best option. You can use any type of salsa that you like. I was in a hurry so store bought canned is what was in the pantry.













8596761333_d14ae8cf91_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






Seasoned and into the mini-wsm, burning 275* with Kingsford Blue and apple wood smoke.













8597867552_41e88426d6_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






The fish doesn't take very long at all to cook, so watch it closely. there is no need to flip. the fish is done when it flakes easily. Right at the end sprinkle a good layer of grated cheese and allow to melt prior to pulling off.













8596761979_a20ecdc9d3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






Off the grill and onto the plate













8596764149_814e5fdbfb_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013


















8597869264_9e735a46f9_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013


















8596766151_24db0f96bb_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 28, 2013






There it is super simple fish tacos! You can bake the fish this way in the oven, but why!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just dawned on me that the Q-Matz from A-Maze-N would work good for cooking flakey fish like rockfish. Since the mini-wsm is an indirect heat source they should be okay for that!


----------



## fire in the hole (Mar 28, 2013)

Them fish taco's look to be over the top delish.

My son introduced me to my 1st fish taco...............and they were good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

This works well with shrimp too. We typically skewer the shrimp and grill. First though we put the salsa on to heat. When the shrimp are grilled give them a quick chop throw them in the salsa, top with cheese and allow to melt. Assemble the tacos! I'll do some of those soon and post up some Q-view!


----------



## turnandburn (Apr 3, 2013)

man those are some deeliisshhh lookin tacos..im havin fishy tacos tonight. unfortunately theyll be from a restaurant..the wife wants to take me to a restaurant that she loves, and i hate...but their fish tacos are pretty decent, although they look NOTHING like those...man now im gunna hate these tacos tonight!!! hahaha


----------



## chef willie (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice lookin tacos...and Herdez is some decent canned salsa for the price. Ling is a beauty of a fish. I heard a rumor that sturgeon season will be closed next year


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah Herdez is one of the only store bought canned or jarred salsas we'll buy. 

I don't know about the sturgeon season. When I quit fishing for a living I quit paying attention to the regs!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 3, 2013)

Dirt.....looking great as usual!  I will take one with out the Salsa!  Thanks!!!  (haha)

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 4, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Dirt.....looking great as usual!  I will take one with out the Salsa!  Thanks!!!  (haha)
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat. How about one with homemade pineapple mango salsa? That's our favorite, just didn't have time to whip up a batch!


----------

